# Problem with installing COD:Ghosts



## Kwstas (Jan 24, 2014)

First hi to everyone I am new to this forum and I hope you help me.


Now,I download the game from piratebay. cod:ghosts reloaded. I do the installation and when i take the files to paste in the file of cod only 1 file didnt paste 'steam_api.dll' and tell me that 'need permission from Everyone to make changes to this file.' I avoid that and I go to run the game and tell me that 'Call of duty :Ghosts couldnt write a file. The hard drive is probably full'.

I have new Laptop with i5 500gb,4gb ram,radeon 8670.

Any solutions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Problem with installing GOD:Ghosts*

Sorry, we don't offer support for pirate software.


----------

